# DONE!



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

HEY GANG!

I just finished my last final exam ever! The folks at UND Law School just might let me graduate on Saturday! Talk about a miracle!!!

Party will be at DownUNDer on Friday night, then all about town on Saturday. Then fishing the Sheyenne for the next two weeks.

And something about a bar exam somewhere down the line. I wonder which bars I will have to visit to pass it?

All the best,
Nick


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

are you going to specialize in outdoor issues?   
My son-in-law is first year up there, You made it all the way, that says something about you!!

again Congratulations!

Have a good one


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Congrats!!! :beer:

With school outta the way you can fish 24/7.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Brad Anderson said:


> Congrats!!! :beer:
> 
> With school outta the way you can fish 24/7.


Trust me...Brad knows!

Congrats Nick!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Congratulations Nick! :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Nick, will you have the HOT SPOT picked out so when I show up all i have to do is drop my line in the water?
Congrats man!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Brad -

I need a financial manager - you want the job? 

Thanks guys.

Open Field...congrats to your son-in-law he survived the toughest year yet (though he still has Contracts 2 final on Friday, the toughest test of all I took was that one - as it was the day before minnesota opener two years ago!!!) the next two years are a bit easier and a lot more entertaining! Who is he (PM me, I'll say hey for ya!)

Thanks for the support guys...now if I can pass the Bar Exam, I'll be ok!

Tight lines!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Congrats Nick!!Good to be done!!
I graduate this year as well!!

Mav...


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

WTG Nick congrats. :beer:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Nice work Nick!! 
:beer:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Outstanding buddy and I am very happy for you! Now I know who to call when I am in need!

 :beer:


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

Nick,

Congratulations and welcome (with sympathies) to the working world

Bigdog


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Thanks Bigdog!

How's the fishing been?


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Simo,

The person who establsihed the timing of the bar exam was a good peron and must have been an outdoorsperson. It's way over-rated. Fish HARD most of the summer and then cram HARD for 3-4 weeks at the end. It's your last shot at extended free time - enjoy it.

Congrats :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Congrats to all who graduate this spring, even the UND grads!!!! :wink:


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

Nick,

Fishing has been lousy since I haven't been able to get out since Devils Lake. Spring chores hurt bigtime this year, two weekend's working on my roof, last 3 day weekend trying to reapir my yard from hooking up to city sewer/water. Next weekend is looking like my first chance to get out. From the reports I have heard nobody did very well anyway so I haven't missed much.

Mark


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Dan,

HA! I gotta make up for all of that time taking "Bison Days" and trips back to VC or out west! Re-learning it all seems daunting, but I think I will do ok! I mean, I learned it all once, right? I can do that again!

Am enjoying this week off, fishing just about round the clock! Hope you have a great summer!

Bigdog,

I will be in Detroit Lakes on weeknights most of the summer. If you ever want to come fish muskies, bass, panfish or night time walleyes (through June off the docks) give me a PM! Hope all goes well for you when you DO GET some free time!

Tight lines!


----------

